# Bei Google unter den doppelten Ergebnissen



## knulp (9. November 2003)

Hallo,

Ein Bekannter sagte mir, ich solle seine Seite http://www.bronchofit.de doch in Google eintragen. Das hab ich auch gemacht, und sie ist jetzt auch drin.
Nur leider wertet Google sie als "doppeltes Ergebnis" und wird nur angezeigt, wenn man auf der letzten Seite der Suchergebnisse mit dem Stichwort "Bronchofit" auf Suche unter EInbeziehung überspruingener Ergebnisse wiederholen klickt. Das tut kaum einer, und das ist ärgerlich.

Wie schaffe ich es, dass die Seite direkt als ergebnis angezeigt wird?


----------

